# green tea extract? safe or not?



## hanayokoizumi (Dec 28, 2016)

So I went out shopping to pick up a few more supplies for my to-be hedgie i'll be getting in about a month, and grabbed some kitten food that matches guidelines for whats safe for a hedgie (specific food is "Good Natured Wholesome Nutrition Chicken & Egg Recipe With Vegetables"). my only concern is one of the last ingredients is 'green tea extract' 

I've read on different forums and sites that tea tree oil is unsafe, and tea is safe in small amounts as long as it's not black tea (because of caffeine), but i haven't read anything about green tea/green tea extract. 
I wasn't sure if there was already a thread about this because i did a quick search and didn't find anything, but any advice is appreciated! thanks! :>


----------



## hanayokoizumi (Dec 28, 2016)

update: to anyone reading, i looked around more on the forum and at the ingredient list and read it has brewers rice, and that it's not healthy/has no nutritional value for a hedgie. i'll be returning this bag of food and getting a different brand or bag soon, so this isn't a concern anymore! 
if anyone still has any advice or opinion though, feel free to tell me! i'd still appreciate the feedback.


----------

